# Help me to Where can I apply job upon arrival in Italy



## wifibicolanos (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Im going there in Italy as tourist, while im exploring the beauty of city Rome, I am looking for a job temporary any job propect company. My job experiences in line with data entry, computer operator, administrative assistant with 12 years working in different field industry. Knowledgeable using computer hardware and softwares.

Please help to find job there.

Thanks a lot

Randy


----------



## maleena (Sep 8, 2009)

the best way is to take all your papers and go into companies/ retail shops and ask them if they have temp work.... learn italian.


----------



## wifibicolanos (Sep 16, 2009)

maleena said:


> the best way is to take all your papers and go into companies/ retail shops and ask them if they have temp work.... learn italian.


---------------------------

Thanks a lot Maleena for your advised.


----------

